# Onr & 2bm



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Now I always use the 2BM method with ONR.

But I have read that this isn't always necessary and can end up watering down the ONR solution in the wash bucket.

Is this true? Is 1BM safe?

I always make sure my sponge is rung out in the rinse bucket before getting my solution from the wash bucket.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

It is safe, but it's recommended to use a grit guard.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

After seeing my rinse bucket yesterday I would never use the 1BM method. If the sponge in rinsed I can't see how the ONR can be dilluted more as the wash bucket tends to empty rather than fill up.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

I use 1bm for more than a year except winter and haven't had any issues.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

mattyh2013 said:


> ...and can end up watering down the ONR solution in the wash bucket.


The problem is not the dilution in the bucket, it's that which reaches the car
where the dilution level could affect safety. We need to bear in mind that the
ratios we use in the UK are a fraction of what's used in the US.

Take care of your hands guys. Really squeezing out sponges doesn't only put
stress on the wash media. If you have a really filthy car, ONR is not so
expensive to prevent you from using 2 buckets of wash mixture. That's much
safer than the 2BM!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> If you have a really filthy car, ONR is not so
> expensive to prevent you from using 2 buckets of wash mixture. That's much
> safer than the 2BM!
> 
> ...


If mine isn't filthy I use a half dilution in the rinse bucket. :thumb:


----------

